# سجل حضورك بظاهره تتمنى زوالها من المجتمع..



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

الموضوع باين من عنوانه 

سجل حضورك بظاهره تتمنى زوالها من المجتمع...

وبالنسبه لي اتمنى زوال ((الكراهية ))

يلا في انتظاركم
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*حاجات كتيره قوي يا روزي
المحسوبيه والظلم والكراهيه والانانيه
لكن ده كله مفيش امل انه يزول 
خلاص بقت عادات موجوده عندنا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*المصلحة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مارس 2011)

اتمنى زوال كل السلبيات


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2011)

*الغباء
كمية الغباء فى البلد بقيت فظيعه بجد ، انا بتشل كل يوم وانا سايق ورايح الشغل
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

التظاهر ( لما انسان يتظاهر بمنصب او غير ) ​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *حاجات كتيره قوي يا روزي
> المحسوبيه والظلم والكراهيه والانانيه
> لكن ده كله مفيش امل انه يزول
> خلاص بقت عادات موجوده عندنا​*




معاك حق يا ميكي

ميرسي ليك


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *المصلحة*​




ميرسي ليكي يا روكا


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> اتمنى زوال كل السلبيات




ياااااريت فعلا

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الغباء
> كمية الغباء فى البلد بقيت فظيعه بجد ، انا بتشل كل يوم وانا سايق ورايح الشغل
> *




هههههههههههه الغباء ده اساسي يا مينا هههههههههههه

نورتني


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> التظاهر ( لما انسان يتظاهر بمنصب او غير ) ​




تمام يا كوكو

ميرسي ليك


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*الرشوه بجد
بقت حاجه فظيعه
عشان اى حاجه تمشى
لازم تدفع
ميرررررررررررررسى كتير ع الموضوع​*


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2011)

*قلة الذوق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

التعسف في استعمال السلطه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

العدوانية


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2011)

عدم الاهتمام ​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

نفسي اغير البلطجه اللي في مجتمعنا


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مارس 2011)

*التخلف 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

المعاكسات الكلاميه


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

العنصرية


----------



## govany shenoda (2 مارس 2011)

النفاق الناس اللي بتنافق عشان المصالح


----------



## Critic (2 مارس 2011)

*الرجعية و الاعراف المتخلفة*
*نفسى المسيحيين يتخلوا عن الفكر الاسلامى و العادات المختلفة و الفكر ارجعى الموروث*
*نفسى الناس تنضج و تهتم بالجوهر مش المظهر*
*شقة و شوار و قاعات و هبل فى الجبل*
*اكبروا بقا !!*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي المجتمع يتغير من نظرته للبنت


----------



## sparrow (2 مارس 2011)

هي ياروزي ظاهرة ولا اتنين ولا حتي عشرة 
 المجتمع كله عاوز يتفجر ويتعمل غيره
ههههههه


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اسمع باستمرار كلمات معينة على سبيل المثال
شكرا
اتفضل
متاسف
بعد اذنك
حاضر*​


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هي ياروزي ظاهرة ولا اتنين ولا حتي عشرة
> المجتمع كله عاوز يتفجر ويتعمل غيره
> ههههههه



تعالى نبتدي
بحاجة واحدة على الاقل


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هي ياروزي ظاهرة ولا اتنين ولا حتي عشرة
> المجتمع كله عاوز يتفجر ويتعمل غيره
> ههههههه




ههههههههههه معاكي حق يا حبي

بس احنا هنا هنكتب السلبيات كلها


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الموضوع باين من عنوانه
> 
> سجل حضورك بظاهره تتمنى زوالها من المجتمع...
> 
> ...




موضوع فوق الرائع 
كنت اتمنى موضوع مثل هذا من زمان


----------



## bilseka (2 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> *نفسي اسمع باستمرار كلمات معينة على سبيل المثال
> شكرا
> اتفضل
> متاسف
> ...




*الكلام ده انا نفسي فيه اشوفه 
اما الكلام اللي نفسي يزول

معلش محصلش حاجة
كبر دماغك
ساعة لقلبك وساعة لربك*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

bilseka قال:


> موضوع فوق الرائع
> كنت اتمنى موضوع مثل هذا من زمان




ميرسي ليك ولتشجيعك المستمر

يلا بقي في انتظار باقي السلبيات هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

التكـــبر ​


----------



## lost_world (2 مارس 2011)

العصبية


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاهره مد الايد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

الكــدب ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاهره منتشره جد وهي الصوت العالي في طريقة الحوار


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*كلمة كبري كبري*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*الاستفزاز والعصبية
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاهرة الفوضي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلمة كبري كبري*​




*بتاعتي دي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتاعتي دي ​*


*مانا عارفة وبتاعت كل الناس:bomb:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مارس 2011)

*حب الذات​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

النفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2011)

بني ادم ياخد قرار بدون ادنى تفكير ف الاطراف اللي هتتأثر بالقرار دة


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاااهره الرشوه عشان الامور تمشي


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

الانانيه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*نفاااااااااااق*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

المصااالح


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2011)

*التزمت و التعصب الديني الاعمي...​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 مارس 2011)

تكتلات ميدان التحرير


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

الخدااااااااع وعدم الامانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

التجاهل ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاهره الشحاااااااااته


----------



## govany shenoda (2 مارس 2011)

المعكاسات 
نفسي يبقي فيه احترام لخصوصيه الناس​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

معاكي حق يا جوفاني بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

عدم مراعاه مشاعر الغير ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

صحححححححح يا كوكو


----------



## mero_engel (2 مارس 2011)

الانانيه و النفاق والخيانه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

التدخل فيما لا يخص ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*البلطجة اللى منتشرة اوى الايام دى
*​


----------



## zezza (2 مارس 2011)

الفوضى ..و القلق اللى عايشيين فيه ​


----------



## نونوس14 (2 مارس 2011)

*فكرة الموضوع جامدة جداااااااااا*

*انا نفسى ماشوفش فساد تانى فى البلد*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> الانانيه و النفاق والخيانه




نورتي يا ميرو


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *البلطجة اللى منتشرة اوى الايام دى
> *​



دي بقيت عادي جدا في الزمن ده

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

zezza قال:


> الفوضى ..و القلق اللى عايشيين فيه ​




ربنا يطمنا ويحرس الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *فكرة الموضوع جامدة جداااااااااا*
> 
> *انا نفسى ماشوفش فساد تانى فى البلد*




ميرسي يا قمر علي كلامك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

السرقه ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظاااهره التحرش


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

قله الذوق ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ظااااااااااهرة التسوووووول


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

الخووووووووووووووف ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ظاااااهره البطاله


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

التكدس ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

اطفال الشواااارع


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

الشحاته ​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

الفكر الاسلامي
بجد اتمني الناس تتخلص منة في عادتهم وتقاليدهم ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

معاك حق يا جوجو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*البلطجة*​


----------



## Critic (3 مارس 2011)

*التخلف المورث*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*الكراهية والحقد
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*عدم احترام رأي الغير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

التجاهل مره أخرى ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اممممم 

ظاهرة الجهل


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*الفوضى ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*التجاهل*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

الاستعراض


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*الهبل ​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (5 مارس 2011)

اتمنى زوال الاستغباء والتغابي، والاستذكاء والتذاكي(بصراحة).


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> اتمنى زوال الاستغباء والتغابي، والاستذكاء والتذاكي(بصراحة).




*الله ينور عليك ياعم الحج​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*الخيانة*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

اتمني زوال الوهم اللي بنشعر بيه احيانا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*السذاجه وتخلف التفكير​*


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (6 مارس 2011)

*الكره والحقد بين الناس
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2011)

*الخبث و اللؤم والحقد اللى فى المجتمع*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

اممممممم

ممكن نقول الاستعراض اللي ملوش لزوم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مارس 2011)

*النفاق اللي بقي كتير
قدامك يعمل بيحبك ويقول خير في حقك
ومن وراك يقطع في فروتك وقدام الكل​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

كلامك صح يا ميكي

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مارس 2011)

*الحكم الخاطىء ع الامور​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

ربنا يرحمنــــــــــــــا ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

ظاهرة التسول


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 مارس 2011)

الخدااااااااااااااع ​


----------



## ارووجة (8 مارس 2011)

النرجسية


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2011)

الخدااااااااااااع


----------



## Critic (8 مارس 2011)

*الدروشة*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

ظااهرة الوسطه


----------



## أنجيلا (9 مارس 2011)

الفضول
 الناس ميقدروش ايسبوك بحالك:smil8:
 اكره الصفة ده كثير


----------



## bilseka (9 مارس 2011)

الفرعنة


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

ظاهرة التوقيع بين الناس وبعضها


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*الحقد ع الناس 
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 مارس 2011)

ان كل واحد يقول انا مالى ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مارس 2011)

الاضطهاد​


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

الحزززززززززززززن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

*التسرع وعدم الفهم​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2011)

ظاااااااااهرة البلطجه


----------



## فهد عبود (30 ديسمبر 2012)

العنصرية


----------



## Strident (30 ديسمبر 2012)

الجهل والغباء...خصوصاً الذي تم تلقينه...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

الظلممم ثم الظلممم ثم الظلممم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 يناير 2013)

ظاهره حب المال---
 انا شايفاها من اكبر أصنام فى حياه البشر.


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2013)

المعاكسة لانها اكبر دليل على التخلف وعدم الادمية وعدم احترام اقل حق من حقوق المرأة .. مجرد انها تمشى فى الشارع


----------



## Norton (2 يناير 2013)

المداهنه والمجامله في الدين وعدم فصل المعامله بين الاشخاص والدين . . اتمني يجي وقت تتعامل الناس مع بعض بغض النظر عن دينها وتفصل الدين بالمعامله . . 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 لا يجرمنكم شنأن قوماً علي ألا تعدلوا إعدلوا هو اقرب للتقوي . .

فالله لم ينهانا عن معامله غير المسلمين بصرف النظر عن معتقدهم مادام توفر فيهم الشرطين عدم مقاتلتنا في الدين واخراجنا من ديارنا . . غير كدة امرنا بالقسط والعدل مع من نتعامل معه ولم ينهانا عن التعامل معه . . فلن ترضي عنا اليهود ولا النصاري ولا العكس . . ببساطه لن نرضي بسب الله عز وجل ووصفه بان له ولد وانه تجسد وصفع وصلب وبصق في وجهه لو حد شتمنا بأمنا وابونا مش هنرضي بيه ونفرح بيه مابالكم بالله عز وجل من يسبه ويصفه بذلك . . 

نفس الكلام بالنسبه لكم وصف الله بانه رسول وليس الله هو اهانه بالنسبه للإله حسب معتقدكم ولن تفرحوا بهذا الايمان وبالتالي فأتمني المعامله فعلا تكون بعيده عن الدين مادام في عهد وذمه بين الاشخاص ومفيش قتال ولا حروب . . 

وربنا يهدي الجميع للحق


----------



## Strident (2 يناير 2013)

Norton قال:


> المداهنه والمجامله في الدين وعدم فصل المعامله بين الاشخاص والدين . . اتمني يجي وقت تتعامل الناس مع بعض بغض النظر عن دينها وتفصل الدين بالمعامله . .
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم ان تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين
> 
> ...





Spamming?


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2013)

*النصب​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يناير 2013)

*الغباء *


----------



## جيلان (2 يناير 2013)

التعصب


----------



## candy shop (2 يناير 2013)

الارهاب 

ومرسى والاخوان
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2013)

كل الظواهر السيئه التى تظهر ونتمنى زوالها
أساسها أنه لا توجد محبه حقيقيه من القلب
أتمنى أنتكون هناك محبه
لنعالج كل شيئ سيئ​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يناير 2013)

*الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا شكراا​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي


----------



## روزي86 (13 يناير 2013)

النميمة بين الناس


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (13 يناير 2013)

تشرد الاطفال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يناير 2013)

الكذب ...​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

أتمني زوال النفاق
والعادات والتقاليد ف الافراح والجنازات​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يناير 2013)

ظاهرة النفاق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 يناير 2013)

استعباط بعض البنات
وفي بعض تاني بيستهبل


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه حلو الموضوع

انا اتمنى ان الفيس مشفش فيه اى حاجة تتكلم عن الحزن والفراق والدموع 
خنقونى بصراحة 

كل ما ابقى مبسوط الاقى كمية حزن نازلة ههههههههههههه

إرحمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــونا بقى هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (14 يناير 2013)

التشهير


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يناير 2013)

*البلطجة بكافة أنواعها واشكالها*​


----------



## oesi no (14 يناير 2013)

*الاستلواح
سر النجاح 
*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

التدخين​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (14 يناير 2013)

كلاكسات العربيات اللي بتشتغل ع الفاضي والمليان​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 يناير 2013)

الجهل ...... ومن بعده كله هيتصلح


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2013)

*الكذب يااااااااااااه لو الظاهرة دى تختفى *​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2013)

*الشتايم *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2013)

التــــــــــــــــذمر


----------



## PoNA ELLY (17 يناير 2013)

النميمه ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

حب الاستطلاع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 يناير 2013)

*اتمني ان مشاركتي متتحذفش 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

المعاكسه  في الطرق


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

مراقبة خصوصيات الناس والكلام عنهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2013)

*النقااااااااااااق​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

الفضووووووووووووووول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يناير 2013)

الظلمممم.. اه منوووو


----------



## سانتي (18 يناير 2013)

*الإنغلاق الفِكري...​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

الخداااااااااااع​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يناير 2013)

*التعميم *​


----------



## أحمد العابر (20 يناير 2013)

النفاق ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يناير 2013)

*الكره *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يناير 2013)

..............​


----------



## V mary (29 يناير 2013)

*سواقين الميكروباص والترلة
والمديرين الستات 
الهم امين​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يناير 2013)

فى ظاهرة مش حلوة خالص وتكثر فى الصعيد لما يلاقوك كدة طالع بدرى من بيتكم او ماسك شنطة يسالوك على فين ,,,,,,,هههههههههه مش دة تدخل فى شئون الاخرين ؟!


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2013)

الكذب والكلام علي الشخص في غيابه


----------



## +sano+ (5 فبراير 2013)

*الجهل والتخلف*


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2013)

الجوع


----------



## tena abdo (5 فبراير 2013)

*الغش وعدم الامانه*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 فبراير 2013)

*..*

عدم تقدير إنكآر آلذآت وآلتوآضع



*..*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2013)

ظاهرة الحكم علي الغير من وجهة نظر كل واحد علي عكس الحقيقة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 فبراير 2013)

*مورررررسى​*


----------



## Strident (8 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مورررررسى​*



مرسي مجرد Puppet....لو مشي هييجي puppet غيره

المشكلة اعمق من مرسي بكتييير...

الله  يسامحك يا مبارك انت السبب (عشان سجن المعارضة كلها وساب الاخوان بره عشان يضغط على بوش)


----------



## tena.barbie (9 فبراير 2013)

الفقــــــــــــــر


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2013)

*الظلم*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 فبراير 2013)

*الاخوان المسلمين الجماعه المحظوره بامر الله تاني*

*و ظاهره الواسطه الي بتجري في دم المصريين زي كرات الدم...*

*اه يا بلد فيكي حاجه محيراني... فيكي بيطلع  القمح في سنين و فيكي يطلع القرع في ثواني*​


----------



## thebreak-up (9 فبراير 2013)

*الحكم على الاخرين. لانه مجتمعاتنا العربية شاطرة في اطلاق الاحكام المسبقة والظالمة على الناس. وكمان الجهل والتخلف والعمي الثقافي والظلم والواسطة والتطرف والحقد والحساسية المفرطة في مجتماعتنا والتهديد بهدر دم كل من يختلف مع الاخر.احنا محتاجين معجزة. *


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

جرح المشاعر بدون وجه حق


----------



## amalon (23 فبراير 2013)

"الحب عيب"
و بيقعدو يسنو لساناتون عكل شب و بنت بيحبو بعض عأساس عاملين جريمة لا تغتفر!
و على كل مجتمعاتنا بدا قرون و قرون حتى تتخلص من التخلف يلي فيا..


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

البلطجه


----------

